# Problem installing Speedtouch Wireless 121g USB Wifi Dongle

## ToonTV

I have a problem installing an Wirelss 121g USB Dongle:

on a fresh Gentoo install following instructions I've found in this forum (https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=422008):

1. emerged ndiswrapper and wireless-tools;

2. cat /proc/bus/usb/drivers shows that de Wireless Dongle is detected and recognized.

3. downloaded the windows-driver (BT4501G.inf) and installed it in ndiswrapper

ndiswrapper -i BT4501G.INF

4. ndiswrapper -l shows an installed driver BT4501g and the hardware present.

5. load the kernel module: modprobe ndiswrapper; also succesfull.

I thought: all clear to start configuring the interface. However iwconfig shows

lo      no wireless extensions

eth0  no wireless extensions                   (eth0 is my on board wired network controller)

I expected a device here like wlan0 or so to configure.

I've tried this with a kernel with 4k stack option and with 8k stack option, because ndiswrapper warns after emerge that some drivers will not work under 4k. In both cases no succes.

(BTW: The machine is dual boot with Windows. Devices works fine under windows (actually using it now); so this cannot be a hardware issue.)

Anyone any ideas what to try next?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ToonTV,

Welcome to gentoo.

Do 

```
ifconfig -a
```

to see all interfaces. If your wireless interface is there, you may need to do 

```
ifconfig <ifname> up
```

before it will admit to having any wireless extensions.

Tell us the device and vendor IDs of the dongle.  There may be native Linux drivers

----------

## ToonTV

Thanx for your help NeddySeagoon. I already tried doing ifconfig -a; only lo and eth0 available.

No sure what you mean by the device and vendor ID: in the thread subject I mentioned that the device is a Speedtouch 121g; this is a Thomson device.

from cat /proc/bus/usb/devices

```
T:  Bus=04 Lev=01 Prnt=01 Port=07 Cnt=01 Dev#=  2 Spd=480 MxCh= 0

D:  Ver= 2.00 Cls=00(>ifc ) Sub=00 Prot=00 MxPS=64 #Cfgs=  1

P:  Vendor=06b9 ProdID=0121 Rev= 1.00

S:  Manufacturer=BT

S:  Product=SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter

S:  SerialNumber=06B9-0121

C:* #Ifs= 1 Cfg#= 1 Atr=80 MxPwr=500mA

I:* If#= 0 Alt= 0 #EPs= 5 Cls=ff(vend.) Sub=ff Prot=ff Driver=(none)

E:  Ad=81(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=01(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=82(I) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=02(O) Atr=02(Bulk) MxPS= 512 Ivl=0ms

E:  Ad=83(I) Atr=03(Int.) MxPS=  64 Ivl=125us
```

So I suppose you are looking for the line: Vendor=06b9 ProdID=0121  ?? On the device itself no clear clues, other then Thomson 121g.

However inspection of the BT4501G.INF file reveals:

```
;***********************************************************************

; BT4501G.INF

;

;   This installation script supports Windows 98, Me, 2000 and XP for  

;   SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter.

;

;   Copyright 2001-2005 . 

;   All Rights Reserved.

;

;***********************************************************************

[Version]

 DriverVer = 11/16/2005, 3.3.36.0

 Signature           = "$Chicago$"

 Compatible          = 1

 Class               = Net

 ClassGUID           = {4d36e972-e325-11ce-bfc1-08002be10318}

 Provider            = %VER_VENDOR_STR%

   CatalogFile         = BT4501G.cat

; MillenniumPreferred = .ME

[ControlFlags]

;Exclude all PNP adapters from user selection

 ExcludeFromSelect   = *

[Manufacturer]

 %VER_VENDOR_NAME_STR% = DeviceList,NTx86.5.1

[DeviceList]

 %A021_DESC_STR%     = PRISM_A021,        USB\VID_06B9&PID_0121

[DeviceList.NTx86.5.1]

 %A021_DESC_STR%     = PRISM_A021_XP,        USB\VID_06B9&PID_0121

;==========================================

[PRISM_A021]       ; Win9x

 AddReg         = PRISM_A021.reg, PRISM_DCB1.reg1, COMMON_A02.reg, COMMON_NDIS.reg, COMMON.reg

 CopyFiles      = PRISM_DRIVER.copy, PRISM_CCU.copy

;[PRISM_A021.ME]    ; WinMe

; AddReg         = PRISM_A021.reg, COMMON_A02.reg, COMMON_NDIS.reg.ME, COMMON.reg

; CopyFiles      = PRISM_DRIVER.copy.ME, PRISM_CCU.copy

;[PRISM_A021.ME.ME] ; WinMe - Same as .ME (Needed for Update Driver)

; AddReg         = PRISM_A021.reg, COMMON_A02.reg, COMMON_NDIS.reg.ME, COMMON.reg

; CopyFiles      = PRISM_DRIVER.copy.ME, PRISM_CCU.copy

[PRISM_A021.NT]    ; Win2k

 AddReg         = PRISM_A021.reg, COMMON_A02.reg, COMMON_NDIS.reg.NT, COMMON.reg

 CopyFiles      = PRISM_DRIVER.copy.NT, PRISM_CCU.copy

 BusType        = 15

 Characteristics= 0x84

[PRISM_A021.NT.Services]

 AddService= "BT4501G", 2, PRISM_DRIVER_A02.Service, PRISM_DRIVER.EventLog

[PRISM_A021.NT.CoInstallers]

 CopyFiles      = PRISM_COINSTALL.copy.NT

 AddReg         = PRISM_COINSTALL.reg.NT

[PRISM_A021_XP]    ; Winxp

 AddReg         = PRISM_A021.reg, COMMON_A02.reg, COMMON_NDIS.reg.NT, COMMON.reg

 CopyFiles      = PRISM_DRIVER.copy.XP, PRISM_CCU.copy

 BusType        = 15

 Characteristics= 0x84

[PRISM_A021_XP.Services]

 AddService= "BT4501G", 2, PRISM_DRIVER_A02.Service, PRISM_DRIVER.EventLog

[PRISM_A021_XP.CoInstallers]

 CopyFiles      = PRISM_COINSTALL.copy.NT

 AddReg         = PRISM_COINSTALL.reg.NT 

[PRISM_DCB1.reg1]

; HKLM,SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\RunOnce, "BT4501G",, "%11%\CCU4501G.exe"

[PRISM_A021.reg]

 HKR,Ndi,DeviceID,0,"USB\VID_06B9&PID_0121"

; 0x3890 = 14480

 HKR,,PlatformID,0,14480

 HKR,,UsbVariant,0,14471

 HKR,,VendorDesc,0,%A021_DESC_STR%

;HKR,,CountryCode,0,"DE "

 HKR,,CountryName,0,"DE "

 HKR,,11dMode,0,0

 HKR,,EnableRadio,0,1

 HKR,,CCUEnable,0,1

;if have ccu ,CountryCode add (HKR,,CountryCode,0,"DE ")

;11dMode all add (HKR,,11dMode,0,0)

;if have ccu EnableRadio set 0 ,have no ccu set 1

;if have ccu CCUEnable set 0 ,have no ccu set 1

 

;###############################################################################

[PRISM_COINSTALL.reg.NT]

; HKR,           ,CoInstallers32         ,0x00010000     ,"CCU4501G.dll,CoDCSUup"

[PRISM_DRIVER_A02.Service]

 DisplayName    = %A02_SERVICE_STR%

 ServiceType    = 1    ; SERVICE_KERNEL_DRIVER

 StartType      = 3    ; SERVICE_DEMAND_START

 ErrorControl   = 1    ; NORMAL

 ServiceBinary  = %12%\BT4501G.sys

 LoadOrderGroup = NDIS

[PRISM_DRIVER.EventLog]

 AddReg         = PRISM_DRIVER.EventLog.reg

[PRISM_DRIVER.EventLog.reg]

 HKR,           ,EventMessageFile       ,0x00020000     ,"%%SystemRoot%%\System32\netevent.dll"

 HKR,           ,TypesSupported         ,0x00010001     ,7

;###############################################################################

[COMMON_A02.reg]

 HKR,NDI                ,Service                ,0      ,"BT4501G"

 HKR,NDI                ,CardType               ,0      ,"USB"

 HKR,                   ,BusType                ,0      ,"0"

 HKR,                   ,DeviceVxDs             ,0      ,"BT4501G.sys"

[COMMON_NDIS.reg]

; Win9X

 HKR,                   ,RunningWin9X           ,0      ,"1"

 HKR,                   ,DevLoader              ,0      ,"*ndis"

 HKR,                   ,EnumPropPages          ,0      ,"netdi.dll,EnumPropPages"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,UpperRange             ,0      ,"ndis3"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,LowerRange             ,0      ,"ethernet"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,DefUpper               ,0      ,"ndis3"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,DefLower               ,0      ,"ethernet"

 HKR,NDIS               ,LogDriverName          ,0      ,"BT4501G"

 HKR,NDIS               ,MajorNdisVersion       ,1      ,04

 HKR,NDIS               ,MinorNdisVersion       ,1      ,00

[COMMON_NDIS.reg.ME]

 HKR,                   ,RunningWin9X           ,0      ,"1"

 HKR,                   ,DevLoader              ,0      ,"*ndis"

 HKR,                   ,EnumPropPages          ,0      ,"netdi.dll,EnumPropPages"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,UpperRange             ,0      ,"ndis5"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,LowerRange             ,0      ,"ethernet"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,DefUpper               ,0      ,"ndis5"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,DefLower               ,0      ,"ethernet"

 HKR,NDIS               ,LogDriverName          ,0      ,"BT4501G"

 HKR,NDIS               ,MajorNdisVersion       ,1      ,04

 HKR,NDIS               ,MinorNdisVersion       ,1      ,00

[COMMON_NDIS.reg.NT]

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,UpperRange             ,0      ,"ndis5"

 HKR,NDI\Interfaces     ,LowerRange             ,0      ,"ethernet"

[COMMON.reg]

 HKR,                   ,SSID                   ,0      ,"speedtouch"

 HKR,                   ,PRISMIOC               ,0      ,"1"

 HKR,                   ,SilentInstall          ,0      ,"1"

 HKR,         ,NitroMode      ,0   ,"1"

 HKR,         ,NitroTime      ,0   ,"650"

;Uncomment the line above to install without user interface prompts

 HKR,Ndi\params\RTSThresh,default,0,"2347"

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,ParamDesc,0,%RTSTHRESH_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,type,0,"int"

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,min,0,"256"

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,max,0,"2347"

 HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,step,0,"1"

;; HKR,NDI\params\RTSThresh,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,Ndi\params\FragThresh,default,0,"2346"

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,ParamDesc,0,%FRAGTHRESH_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,type,0,"int"

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,min,0,"256"

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,max,0,"2346"

 HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,step,0,"2"

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\FragThresh,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,default,0,"7"

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,ParamDesc,,%SHORT_RETRY_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,type,,"int"

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,min,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,max,0,"255"

 HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,step,0,"1"

;; HKR,NDI\params\ShortRetryLimit,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,default,0,"4"

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,ParamDesc,,%LONG_RETRY_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,type,0,"int"

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,min,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,max,0,"255"

 HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,step,0,"1"

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\LongRetryLimit,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile,default,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile,ParamDesc,,%CONFIG_PROFILE%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,0,,%CONFIG_PROF_B_ONLY%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,1,,%CONFIG_PROF_MIXED%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,2,,%CONFIG_PROF_MIXED_LONG%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,3,,%CONFIG_PROF_G_ONLY%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,4,,%CONFIG_PROF_TEST%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,5,,%CONFIG_PROF_B_WIFI%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,6,,%CONFIG_PROF_MIXED_SHORT%

 HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile\enum,256,,%CONFIG_PROF_WIFI_SPEC%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\ConfigProfile,optional,0,"1"

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode,default,0,"0"

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode,ParamDesc,,%NITRO_MODE%

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode,type,,"enum"

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode\enum,0,,%OFF_STR%

 ;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode\enum,1,,%ON_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\NitroMode,optional,0,"1"

 

 HKR,Ndi\params\PSMode,default,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode,ParamDesc,,%POWER_SAVE_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode\enum,1,,%POWER_SAVE_OFF_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode\enum,2,,%POWER_SAVE_DYN_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PSMode\enum,3,,%POWER_SAVE_MAX_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\PSMode,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable,default,0,"0"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable,ParamDesc,,%PPE_PDLP%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable\enum,0,,%OFF_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable\enum,1,,%ON_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\PpePdlpEnable,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable,default,0,"0"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable,ParamDesc,,%PPE_COMPRESS%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable\enum,0,,%OFF_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable\enum,1,,%ON_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\PpeCompressEnable,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable,default,0,"0"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable,ParamDesc,,%PPE_CONCAT%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable\enum,0,,%OFF_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable\enum,1,,%ON_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\PpeConcatEnable,optional,0,"1"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable,default,0,"0"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable,ParamDesc,,%PPE_PIGGYBACK%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable,type,,"enum"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable,flag,1,"20","00","00","00"

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable\enum,0,,%OFF_STR%

 HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable\enum,1,,%ON_STR%

 ;;HKR,NDI\params\PpePiggyBackEnable,optional,0,"1"

;###############################################################################

[DestinationDirs]

;CopyFiles Section      = Destination Directory ID -- see layout.inf

;-----------------        ------------------------

 DefaultDestDir         = 11 ; Win9x=%windir%\system Win2k=%windir%\system32

 PRISM_DRIVER.copy      = 11 ; Win9x=%windir%\system

 PRISM_DRIVER.copy.ME   = 11 ; Win9x=%windir%\system

 PRISM_DRIVER.copy.NT   = 12 ; Win2k=%windir%\system32\drivers

 PRISM_DRIVER.copy.XP   = 12 ; Win2k=%windir%\system32\drivers

; PRISM_CCU.copy      = 11 ; Win9x=%windir%\system

[PRISM_CCU.copy]

;  CCU4501G.exe

[PRISM_DRIVER.copy]

 BT4501G.sys

[PRISM_DRIVER.copy.ME]

 BT4501G.sys

[PRISM_DRIVER.copy.NT]

 BT4501G.sys,BT4501G1.sys,,

[PRISM_DRIVER.copy.XP]

 BT4501G.sys,BT4501G1.sys,,

[PRISM_COINSTALL.copy.NT]

; CCU4501G.dll

[SourceDisksNames]

;Source Disk ID         = Disk Name

;--------------           ---------

 1                      = %INSTALL_DISK_STR%,,,

[SourceDisksFiles]      ; Win9x

;File Name              = Source Disk ID

;---------                --------------

 BT4501G.sys           = 1

; CCU4501G.exe      = 1

[SourceDisksFiles.ME]   ; WinMe

 BT4501G.sys           = 1

[SourceDisksFiles.X86]  ; Win2k/Xp

 BT4501G.sys           = 1

 BT4501G1.sys      = 1

; CCU4501G.dll      = 1

; CCU4501G.exe      = 1

;###############################################################################

[Strings]

;String ID               = String Text

;---------                 -----------

 VER_VENDOR_STR          = "THOMSON"

 VER_VENDOR_NAME_STR     = "THOMSON"

 INSTALL_DISK_STR        = "SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter Driver Install Disk"

 A021_DESC_STR           = "SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter"

 A02_SERVICE_STR         = "SpeedTouch 121g Wireless USB Adapter Driver"

 ON_STR                  = "On"

 OFF_STR                 = "Off"

 RTSTHRESH_STR           = "RTS Threshold"

 FRAGTHRESH_STR          = "Fragmentation Threshold"

 AUTHENT_TYPE_STR        = "Authentication Algorithm"

 POWER_SAVE_STR          = "Power Save Mode"

 POWER_SAVE_OFF_STR      = "Disabled"

 POWER_SAVE_DYN_STR      = "Dynamic"

 POWER_SAVE_MAX_STR      = "Maximum"

 SHORT_RETRY_STR         = "Short Retry Limit"

 LONG_RETRY_STR          = "Long Retry Limit"

 CONFIG_PROFILE          = "Configuration Profile"

 CONFIG_PROF_B_ONLY      = "B only"

 CONFIG_PROF_MIXED       = "Mixed"

 CONFIG_PROF_MIXED_LONG  = "Mixed Long"

 CONFIG_PROF_G_ONLY      = "G only"

 CONFIG_PROF_TEST        = "Test"

 CONFIG_PROF_B_WIFI      = "B WiFi"

 CONFIG_PROF_MIXED_SHORT = "Mixed Short"

 CONFIG_PROF_WIFI_SPEC   = "WiFi Spec" 

; NITRO_MODE              = "Nitro Mode"

 PPE_PDLP                = "Direct Link"

 PPE_COMPRESS            = "Compression"

 PPE_CONCAT              = "Concatenation"

 PPE_PIGGYBACK           = "PiggyBack"

```

This suggest something like a Prisma driver. I believe there are native drivers available for the Prisma devices?

TIA for any help.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

ToonTV,

The Vendor and Device IDs tell us what hardware is inside your device, which is much more important than what the device manufacturer calls it. There is indeed native Linux support for PC Card and PCI Prism chipsets but I'm not aware of any for USB.

Google suggests that ndiswrapper is the way to go.

As your device does not appear in ifconfig -a, its firmware may not be loading.

Check your kernel for hotplug and firmware loading support.

----------

## ToonTV

NeddySeagoon,

I'll check that (out of time now) and come back with the results later

from the kernel config:

```
CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y
```

following your suggestion, probably the first one is wrong. For completeness my kernel config below.

```

#

# Automatically generated make config: don't edit

# Linux kernel version: 2.6.22-gentoo-r5

# Sat Sep 15 11:11:38 2007

#

CONFIG_X86_32=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_TIME=y

CONFIG_CLOCKSOURCE_WATCHDOG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_CLOCKEVENTS_BROADCAST=y

CONFIG_LOCKDEP_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_STACKTRACE_SUPPORT=y

CONFIG_SEMAPHORE_SLEEPERS=y

CONFIG_X86=y

CONFIG_MMU=y

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA=y

CONFIG_QUICKLIST=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_ISA_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IOMAP=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_BUG=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HWEIGHT=y

CONFIG_ARCH_MAY_HAVE_PC_FDC=y

CONFIG_DMI=y

CONFIG_DEFCONFIG_LIST="/lib/modules/$UNAME_RELEASE/.config"

#

# Code maturity level options

#

CONFIG_EXPERIMENTAL=y

CONFIG_LOCK_KERNEL=y

CONFIG_INIT_ENV_ARG_LIMIT=32

#

# General setup

#

CONFIG_LOCALVERSION=""

# CONFIG_LOCALVERSION_AUTO is not set

CONFIG_SWAP=y

CONFIG_SYSVIPC=y

# CONFIG_IPC_NS is not set

CONFIG_SYSVIPC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_POSIX_MQUEUE=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT=y

CONFIG_BSD_PROCESS_ACCT_V3=y

# CONFIG_TASKSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_UTS_NS is not set

CONFIG_AUDIT=y

CONFIG_AUDITSYSCALL=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG=y

CONFIG_IKCONFIG_PROC=y

CONFIG_LOG_BUF_SHIFT=15

CONFIG_CPUSETS=y

CONFIG_SYSFS_DEPRECATED=y

# CONFIG_RELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_INITRD=y

CONFIG_INITRAMFS_SOURCE=""

CONFIG_CC_OPTIMIZE_FOR_SIZE=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_UID16=y

CONFIG_SYSCTL_SYSCALL=y

# CONFIG_KALLSYMS is not set

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

CONFIG_PRINTK=y

CONFIG_BUG=y

CONFIG_ELF_CORE=y

CONFIG_BASE_FULL=y

CONFIG_FUTEX=y

CONFIG_ANON_INODES=y

CONFIG_EPOLL=y

CONFIG_SIGNALFD=y

CONFIG_TIMERFD=y

CONFIG_EVENTFD=y

CONFIG_SHMEM=y

CONFIG_VM_EVENT_COUNTERS=y

CONFIG_SLAB=y

# CONFIG_SLUB is not set

# CONFIG_SLOB is not set

CONFIG_RT_MUTEXES=y

# CONFIG_TINY_SHMEM is not set

CONFIG_BASE_SMALL=0

#

# Loadable module support

#

CONFIG_MODULES=y

CONFIG_MODULE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODULE_FORCE_UNLOAD=y

CONFIG_MODVERSIONS=y

# CONFIG_MODULE_SRCVERSION_ALL is not set

CONFIG_KMOD=y

CONFIG_STOP_MACHINE=y

#

# Block layer

#

CONFIG_BLOCK=y

CONFIG_LBD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IO_TRACE is not set

# CONFIG_LSF is not set

#

# IO Schedulers

#

CONFIG_IOSCHED_NOOP=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_AS=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_DEADLINE=y

CONFIG_IOSCHED_CFQ=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_AS=y

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_DEADLINE is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_CFQ is not set

# CONFIG_DEFAULT_NOOP is not set

CONFIG_DEFAULT_IOSCHED="anticipatory"

#

# Processor type and features

#

# CONFIG_TICK_ONESHOT is not set

# CONFIG_NO_HZ is not set

# CONFIG_HIGH_RES_TIMERS is not set

CONFIG_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_PC=y

# CONFIG_X86_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VOYAGER is not set

# CONFIG_X86_NUMAQ is not set

# CONFIG_X86_SUMMIT is not set

# CONFIG_X86_BIGSMP is not set

# CONFIG_X86_VISWS is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERICARCH is not set

# CONFIG_X86_ES7000 is not set

# CONFIG_PARAVIRT is not set

# CONFIG_M386 is not set

# CONFIG_M486 is not set

# CONFIG_M586 is not set

# CONFIG_M586TSC is not set

# CONFIG_M586MMX is not set

CONFIG_M686=y

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMIII is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUMM is not set

# CONFIG_MCORE2 is not set

# CONFIG_MPENTIUM4 is not set

# CONFIG_MK6 is not set

# CONFIG_MK7 is not set

# CONFIG_MK8 is not set

# CONFIG_MCRUSOE is not set

# CONFIG_MEFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIPC6 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP2 is not set

# CONFIG_MWINCHIP3D is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODEGX1 is not set

# CONFIG_MGEODE_LX is not set

# CONFIG_MCYRIXIII is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC3_2 is not set

# CONFIG_MVIAC7 is not set

# CONFIG_X86_GENERIC is not set

CONFIG_X86_CMPXCHG=y

CONFIG_X86_L1_CACHE_SHIFT=5

CONFIG_X86_XADD=y

CONFIG_RWSEM_XCHGADD_ALGORITHM=y

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U32 is not set

# CONFIG_ARCH_HAS_ILOG2_U64 is not set

CONFIG_GENERIC_CALIBRATE_DELAY=y

CONFIG_X86_PPRO_FENCE=y

CONFIG_X86_WP_WORKS_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_INVLPG=y

CONFIG_X86_BSWAP=y

CONFIG_X86_POPAD_OK=y

CONFIG_X86_GOOD_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_USE_PPRO_CHECKSUM=y

CONFIG_X86_TSC=y

CONFIG_X86_CMOV=y

CONFIG_X86_MINIMUM_CPU_MODEL=4

# CONFIG_HPET_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_NR_CPUS=8

CONFIG_SCHED_SMT=y

CONFIG_SCHED_MC=y

CONFIG_PREEMPT_NONE=y

# CONFIG_PREEMPT_VOLUNTARY is not set

# CONFIG_PREEMPT is not set

CONFIG_PREEMPT_BKL=y

CONFIG_X86_LOCAL_APIC=y

CONFIG_X86_IO_APIC=y

# CONFIG_X86_MCE is not set

CONFIG_VM86=y

CONFIG_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_I8K=m

CONFIG_X86_REBOOTFIXUPS=y

CONFIG_MICROCODE=m

CONFIG_MICROCODE_OLD_INTERFACE=y

CONFIG_X86_MSR=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUID=m

#

# Firmware Drivers

#

# CONFIG_EDD is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_VARS is not set

CONFIG_DELL_RBU=m

CONFIG_DCDBAS=m

# CONFIG_NOHIGHMEM is not set

CONFIG_HIGHMEM4G=y

# CONFIG_HIGHMEM64G is not set

CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G=y

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_3G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_2G_OPT is not set

# CONFIG_VMSPLIT_1G is not set

CONFIG_PAGE_OFFSET=0xC0000000

CONFIG_HIGHMEM=y

CONFIG_ARCH_FLATMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SPARSEMEM_ENABLE=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_ARCH_POPULATES_NODE_MAP=y

CONFIG_SELECT_MEMORY_MODEL=y

CONFIG_FLATMEM_MANUAL=y

# CONFIG_DISCONTIGMEM_MANUAL is not set

# CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_MANUAL is not set

CONFIG_FLATMEM=y

CONFIG_FLAT_NODE_MEM_MAP=y

CONFIG_SPARSEMEM_STATIC=y

CONFIG_SPLIT_PTLOCK_CPUS=4

# CONFIG_RESOURCES_64BIT is not set

CONFIG_ZONE_DMA_FLAG=1

CONFIG_NR_QUICK=1

# CONFIG_HIGHPTE is not set

# CONFIG_MATH_EMULATION is not set

CONFIG_MTRR=y

CONFIG_EFI=y

CONFIG_IRQBALANCE=y

CONFIG_BOOT_IOREMAP=y

CONFIG_SECCOMP=y

CONFIG_HZ_100=y

# CONFIG_HZ_250 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_300 is not set

# CONFIG_HZ_1000 is not set

CONFIG_HZ=100

# CONFIG_KEXEC is not set

# CONFIG_CRASH_DUMP is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_START=0x100000

# CONFIG_RELOCATABLE is not set

CONFIG_PHYSICAL_ALIGN=0x100000

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_CPU is not set

CONFIG_COMPAT_VDSO=y

CONFIG_ARCH_ENABLE_MEMORY_HOTPLUG=y

#

# Power management options (ACPI, APM)

#

CONFIG_PM=y

CONFIG_PM_LEGACY=y

# CONFIG_PM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_PM_SYSFS_DEPRECATED is not set

#

# ACPI (Advanced Configuration and Power Interface) Support

#

CONFIG_ACPI=y

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCFS=y

CONFIG_ACPI_AC=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BATTERY=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BUTTON=m

CONFIG_ACPI_VIDEO=m

CONFIG_ACPI_FAN=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_DOCK is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_PROCESSOR=m

CONFIG_ACPI_THERMAL=m

CONFIG_ACPI_ASUS=m

CONFIG_ACPI_TOSHIBA=m

CONFIG_ACPI_BLACKLIST_YEAR=0

# CONFIG_ACPI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_EC=y

CONFIG_ACPI_POWER=y

CONFIG_ACPI_SYSTEM=y

# CONFIG_X86_PM_TIMER is not set

CONFIG_ACPI_CONTAINER=m

# CONFIG_ACPI_SBS is not set

CONFIG_APM=m

# CONFIG_APM_IGNORE_USER_SUSPEND is not set

CONFIG_APM_DO_ENABLE=y

# CONFIG_APM_CPU_IDLE is not set

# CONFIG_APM_DISPLAY_BLANK is not set

# CONFIG_APM_ALLOW_INTS is not set

CONFIG_APM_REAL_MODE_POWER_OFF=y

#

# CPU Frequency scaling

#

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_TABLE=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT=m

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_STAT_DETAILS is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

# CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_DEFAULT_GOV_USERSPACE is not set

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_PERFORMANCE=y

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_POWERSAVE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_USERSPACE=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_ONDEMAND=m

CONFIG_CPU_FREQ_GOV_CONSERVATIVE=m

#

# CPUFreq processor drivers

#

CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K6=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K7_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8=m

CONFIG_X86_POWERNOW_K8_ACPI=y

CONFIG_X86_GX_SUSPMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_ACPI=y

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_CENTRINO_TABLE is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_ICH=m

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_SMI=m

CONFIG_X86_P4_CLOCKMOD=m

CONFIG_X86_CPUFREQ_NFORCE2=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGRUN=m

CONFIG_X86_LONGHAUL=m

# CONFIG_X86_E_POWERSAVER is not set

#

# shared options

#

# CONFIG_X86_ACPI_CPUFREQ_PROC_INTF is not set

CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_LIB=m

# CONFIG_X86_SPEEDSTEP_RELAXED_CAP_CHECK is not set

#

# Bus options (PCI, PCMCIA, EISA, MCA, ISA)

#

CONFIG_PCI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_GOBIOS is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GOMMCONFIG is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_GODIRECT is not set

CONFIG_PCI_GOANY=y

CONFIG_PCI_BIOS=y

CONFIG_PCI_DIRECT=y

CONFIG_PCI_MMCONFIG=y

CONFIG_PCIEPORTBUS=y

CONFIG_PCIEAER=y

CONFIG_ARCH_SUPPORTS_MSI=y

# CONFIG_PCI_MSI is not set

# CONFIG_PCI_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_HT_IRQ=y

CONFIG_ISA_DMA_API=y

CONFIG_ISA=y

CONFIG_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VLB_PRIMING=y

CONFIG_EISA_PCI_EISA=y

CONFIG_EISA_VIRTUAL_ROOT=y

# CONFIG_EISA_NAMES is not set

# CONFIG_MCA is not set

# CONFIG_SCx200 is not set

#

# PCCARD (PCMCIA/CardBus) support

#

CONFIG_PCCARD=m

# CONFIG_PCMCIA_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_LOAD_CIS=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_CARDBUS=y

#

# PC-card bridges

#

CONFIG_YENTA=m

CONFIG_YENTA_O2=y

CONFIG_YENTA_RICOH=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TI=y

CONFIG_YENTA_ENE_TUNE=y

CONFIG_YENTA_TOSHIBA=y

CONFIG_PD6729=m

CONFIG_I82092=m

CONFIG_I82365=m

CONFIG_TCIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PROBE=y

CONFIG_PCCARD_NONSTATIC=m

# CONFIG_HOTPLUG_PCI is not set

#

# Executable file formats

#

CONFIG_BINFMT_ELF=y

# CONFIG_BINFMT_AOUT is not set

# CONFIG_BINFMT_MISC is not set

#

# Networking

#

CONFIG_NET=y

#

# Networking options

#

CONFIG_PACKET=y

# CONFIG_PACKET_MMAP is not set

CONFIG_UNIX=y

CONFIG_XFRM=y

# CONFIG_XFRM_USER is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_SUB_POLICY is not set

# CONFIG_XFRM_MIGRATE is not set

# CONFIG_NET_KEY is not set

CONFIG_INET=y

# CONFIG_IP_MULTICAST is not set

# CONFIG_IP_ADVANCED_ROUTER is not set

CONFIG_IP_FIB_HASH=y

# CONFIG_IP_PNP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPIP is not set

# CONFIG_NET_IPGRE is not set

# CONFIG_ARPD is not set

# CONFIG_SYN_COOKIES is not set

# CONFIG_INET_AH is not set

# CONFIG_INET_ESP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_IPCOMP is not set

# CONFIG_INET_XFRM_TUNNEL is not set

CONFIG_INET_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=y

CONFIG_INET_XFRM_MODE_BEET=y

CONFIG_INET_DIAG=y

CONFIG_INET_TCP_DIAG=y

# CONFIG_TCP_CONG_ADVANCED is not set

CONFIG_TCP_CONG_CUBIC=y

CONFIG_DEFAULT_TCP_CONG="cubic"

# CONFIG_TCP_MD5SIG is not set

CONFIG_IPV6=m

CONFIG_IPV6_PRIVACY=y

# CONFIG_IPV6_ROUTER_PREF is not set

# CONFIG_IPV6_OPTIMISTIC_DAD is not set

CONFIG_INET6_AH=m

CONFIG_INET6_ESP=m

CONFIG_INET6_IPCOMP=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MIP6 is not set

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TRANSPORT=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_TUNNEL=m

CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_BEET=m

# CONFIG_INET6_XFRM_MODE_ROUTEOPTIMIZATION is not set

CONFIG_IPV6_SIT=m

CONFIG_IPV6_TUNNEL=m

# CONFIG_IPV6_MULTIPLE_TABLES is not set

# CONFIG_NETWORK_SECMARK is not set

# CONFIG_NETFILTER is not set

# CONFIG_IP_DCCP is not set

# CONFIG_IP_SCTP is not set

# CONFIG_TIPC is not set

CONFIG_ATM=m

# CONFIG_ATM_CLIP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_BR2684 is not set

# CONFIG_BRIDGE is not set

CONFIG_VLAN_8021Q=m

# CONFIG_DECNET is not set

CONFIG_LLC=y

# CONFIG_LLC2 is not set

# CONFIG_IPX is not set

# CONFIG_ATALK is not set

# CONFIG_X25 is not set

# CONFIG_LAPB is not set

# CONFIG_ECONET is not set

# CONFIG_WAN_ROUTER is not set

#

# QoS and/or fair queueing

#

# CONFIG_NET_SCHED is not set

CONFIG_NET_SCH_FIFO=y

#

# Network testing

#

# CONFIG_NET_PKTGEN is not set

# CONFIG_HAMRADIO is not set

# CONFIG_IRDA is not set

CONFIG_BT=m

CONFIG_BT_L2CAP=m

CONFIG_BT_SCO=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM=m

CONFIG_BT_RFCOMM_TTY=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP=m

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_MC_FILTER=y

CONFIG_BT_BNEP_PROTO_FILTER=y

# CONFIG_BT_CMTP is not set

CONFIG_BT_HIDP=m

#

# Bluetooth device drivers

#

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUSB_SCO=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_H4=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIUART_BCSP=y

CONFIG_BT_HCIBCM203X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBPA10X=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBFUSB=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIDTL1=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBT3C=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBLUECARD=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIBTUART=m

CONFIG_BT_HCIVHCI=m

# CONFIG_AF_RXRPC is not set

#

# Wireless

#

CONFIG_CFG80211=y

CONFIG_WIRELESS_EXT=y

CONFIG_MAC80211=y

# CONFIG_MAC80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_WEP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_CCMP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_CRYPT_TKIP=y

CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC=y

# CONFIG_IEEE80211_SOFTMAC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_RFKILL is not set

#

# Device Drivers

#

#

# Generic Driver Options

#

CONFIG_STANDALONE=y

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=y

CONFIG_FW_LOADER=m

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_DEVRES is not set

# CONFIG_SYS_HYPERVISOR is not set

#

# Connector - unified userspace <-> kernelspace linker

#

# CONFIG_CONNECTOR is not set

# CONFIG_MTD is not set

#

# Parallel port support

#

CONFIG_PARPORT=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_FIFO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_SUPERIO=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_PC_PCMCIA=m

# CONFIG_PARPORT_GSC is not set

# CONFIG_PARPORT_AX88796 is not set

CONFIG_PARPORT_1284=y

CONFIG_PARPORT_NOT_PC=y

#

# Plug and Play support

#

CONFIG_PNP=y

# CONFIG_PNP_DEBUG is not set

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_ISAPNP=y

# CONFIG_PNPBIOS is not set

CONFIG_PNPACPI=y

#

# Block devices

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_FD=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_XD is not set

CONFIG_PARIDE=m

#

# Parallel IDE high-level drivers

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_PD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PCD=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PF=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_PG=m

#

# Parallel IDE protocol modules

#

CONFIG_PARIDE_ATEN=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_BPCK6=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_COMM=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_DSTR=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT2=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FIT3=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPAT=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPATC8=y

CONFIG_PARIDE_EPIA=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRIQ=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_FRPW=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KBIC=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_KTTI=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON20=m

CONFIG_PARIDE_ON26=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_DA=m

CONFIG_BLK_CPQ_CISS_DA=m

# CONFIG_CISS_SCSI_TAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DAC960=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMEM=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_COW_COMMON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_LOOP=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CRYPTOLOOP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NBD=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SX8=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UB is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_COUNT=16

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_SIZE=8192

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RAM_BLOCKSIZE=1024

# CONFIG_CDROM_PKTCDVD is not set

# CONFIG_ATA_OVER_ETH is not set

#

# Misc devices

#

# CONFIG_IBM_ASM is not set

# CONFIG_PHANTOM is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_IOC4 is not set

# CONFIG_TIFM_CORE is not set

# CONFIG_MSI_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_SONY_LAPTOP is not set

# CONFIG_THINKPAD_ACPI is not set

CONFIG_IDE=y

CONFIG_IDE_MAX_HWIFS=4

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE=y

#

# Please see Documentation/ide.txt for help/info on IDE drives

#

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDE_SATA is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD_IDE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDISK=y

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECS=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DELKIN is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDECD=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDETAPE is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEFLOPPY=m

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDESCSI is not set

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEACPI is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_TASK_IOCTL is not set

CONFIG_IDE_PROC_FS=y

#

# IDE chipset support/bugfixes

#

CONFIG_IDE_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD640_ENHANCED=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPNP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEPCI=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_SHARE_IRQ=y

CONFIG_IDEPCI_PCIBUS_ORDER=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OFFBOARD is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_OPTI621=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_RZ1000=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_PCI=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA_FORCED is not set

# CONFIG_IDEDMA_ONLYDISK is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AEC62XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI15X3=y

# CONFIG_WDC_ALI15X3 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_AMD74XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ATIIXP=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CMD64X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRIFLEX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CY82C693=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5520=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5530=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_CS5535=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT34X=y

# CONFIG_HPT34X_AUTODMA is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HPT366=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_JMICRON is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SC1200=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PIIX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT8213 is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IT821X=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_NS87415=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_OLD=y

# CONFIG_PDC202XX_BURST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_PDC202XX_NEW=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SVWKS=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIIMAGE=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SIS5513=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SLC90E66=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TRM290=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_VIA82CXXX=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_TC86C001 is not set

# CONFIG_IDE_ARM is not set

CONFIG_IDE_CHIPSETS=y

#

# Note: most of these also require special kernel boot parameters

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_4DRIVES=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_ALI14XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DTC2278=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HT6560B=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_QD65XX=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_UMC8672=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_IDEDMA=y

CONFIG_IDEDMA_IVB=y

# CONFIG_BLK_DEV_HD is not set

#

# SCSI device support

#

CONFIG_RAID_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_TGT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NETLINK=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

#

# SCSI support type (disk, tape, CD-ROM)

#

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SD=y

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_ST is not set

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_OSST is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_SR_VENDOR=y

CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SG=m

# CONFIG_CHR_DEV_SCH is not set

#

# Some SCSI devices (e.g. CD jukebox) support multiple LUNs

#

# CONFIG_SCSI_MULTI_LUN is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_CONSTANTS is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_LOGGING is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SCAN_ASYNC is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_WAIT_SCAN=m

#

# SCSI Transports

#

CONFIG_SCSI_SPI_ATTRS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_FC_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ISCSI_ATTRS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_ATTRS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SAS_LIBSAS is not set

#

# SCSI low-level drivers

#

# CONFIG_ISCSI_TCP is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_3W_XXXX_RAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_3W_9XXX=m

CONFIG_SCSI_7000FASST=m

CONFIG_SCSI_ACARD=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1542=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AHA1740=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AACRAID=m

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX=m

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_DEBUG_MASK=0

CONFIG_AIC7XXX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT=y

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC7XXX_OLD is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_AIC79XX=m

CONFIG_AIC79XX_CMDS_PER_DEVICE=32

CONFIG_AIC79XX_RESET_DELAY_MS=5000

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_ENABLE is not set

CONFIG_AIC79XX_DEBUG_MASK=0

# CONFIG_AIC79XX_REG_PRETTY_PRINT is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_AIC94XX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DPT_I2O=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ADVANSYS is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IN2000=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_ARCMSR is not set

CONFIG_MEGARAID_NEWGEN=y

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MM=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_MAILBOX=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_LEGACY=m

CONFIG_MEGARAID_SAS=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_HPTIOP is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_BUSLOGIC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_OMIT_FLASHPOINT is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_DMX3191D=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DTC3280=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_EATA_MAX_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_FUTURE_DOMAIN=m

CONFIG_SCSI_GDTH=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_GENERIC_NCR5380_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_IPS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INITIO=m

CONFIG_SCSI_INIA100=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PPA=m

CONFIG_SCSI_IMM=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_EPP16 is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_IZIP_SLOW_CTR is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_NCR53C406A=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_STEX is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_2=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DMA_ADDRESSING_MODE=1

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_DEFAULT_TAGS=16

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MAX_TAGS=64

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C8XX_MMIO=y

CONFIG_SCSI_PAS16=m

CONFIG_SCSI_PSI240I=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_FAS=m

CONFIG_SCSI_QLOGIC_1280=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_FC is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_QLA_ISCSI is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_LPFC=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_SEAGATE is not set

CONFIG_SCSI_SIM710=m

CONFIG_SCSI_SYM53C416=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC395x=m

CONFIG_SCSI_DC390T=m

CONFIG_SCSI_T128=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F=m

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_TAGGED_QUEUE=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_LINKED_COMMANDS=y

CONFIG_SCSI_U14_34F_MAX_TAGS=8

CONFIG_SCSI_ULTRASTOR=m

CONFIG_SCSI_NSP32=m

# CONFIG_SCSI_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SCSI_SRP is not set

#

# PCMCIA SCSI adapter support

#

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AHA152X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FDOMAIN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NINJA_SCSI=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_QLOGIC=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SYM53C500=m

# CONFIG_ATA is not set

#

# Old CD-ROM drivers (not SCSI, not IDE)

#

# CONFIG_CD_NO_IDESCSI is not set

#

# Multi-device support (RAID and LVM)

#

CONFIG_MD=y

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_MD=y

CONFIG_MD_LINEAR=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID0=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID1=m

CONFIG_MD_RAID10=m

# CONFIG_MD_RAID456 is not set

CONFIG_MD_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_MD_FAULTY=m

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM=m

# CONFIG_DM_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_DM_CRYPT=m

CONFIG_DM_SNAPSHOT=m

CONFIG_DM_MIRROR=m

CONFIG_DM_ZERO=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH=m

CONFIG_DM_MULTIPATH_EMC=m

# CONFIG_DM_DELAY is not set

CONFIG_BLK_DEV_DM_BBR=m

#

# Fusion MPT device support

#

CONFIG_FUSION=y

CONFIG_FUSION_SPI=m

CONFIG_FUSION_FC=m

CONFIG_FUSION_SAS=m

CONFIG_FUSION_MAX_SGE=128

CONFIG_FUSION_CTL=m

CONFIG_FUSION_LAN=m

#

# IEEE 1394 (FireWire) support

#

# CONFIG_FIREWIRE is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394=m

#

# Subsystem Options

#

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_VERBOSEDEBUG is not set

#

# Controllers

#

#

# Texas Instruments PCILynx requires I2C

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_OHCI1394=m

#

# Protocols

#

CONFIG_IEEE1394_VIDEO1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2=m

# CONFIG_IEEE1394_SBP2_PHYS_DMA is not set

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394_ROM_ENTRY=y

CONFIG_IEEE1394_ETH1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_DV1394=m

CONFIG_IEEE1394_RAWIO=m

#

# I2O device support

#

CONFIG_I2O=m

CONFIG_I2O_LCT_NOTIFY_ON_CHANGES=y

CONFIG_I2O_EXT_ADAPTEC=y

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG=m

CONFIG_I2O_CONFIG_OLD_IOCTL=y

CONFIG_I2O_BUS=m

CONFIG_I2O_BLOCK=m

CONFIG_I2O_SCSI=m

CONFIG_I2O_PROC=m

# CONFIG_MACINTOSH_DRIVERS is not set

#

# Network device support

#

CONFIG_NETDEVICES=y

# CONFIG_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_BONDING is not set

# CONFIG_EQUALIZER is not set

# CONFIG_TUN is not set

CONFIG_NET_SB1000=m

# CONFIG_ARCNET is not set

CONFIG_PHYLIB=m

#

# MII PHY device drivers

#

CONFIG_MARVELL_PHY=m

CONFIG_DAVICOM_PHY=m

CONFIG_QSEMI_PHY=m

CONFIG_LXT_PHY=m

CONFIG_CICADA_PHY=m

# CONFIG_VITESSE_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_SMSC_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_BROADCOM_PHY is not set

# CONFIG_FIXED_PHY is not set

#

# Ethernet (10 or 100Mbit)

#

CONFIG_NET_ETHERNET=y

CONFIG_MII=m

CONFIG_HAPPYMEAL=m

CONFIG_SUNGEM=m

CONFIG_CASSINI=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_3COM=y

CONFIG_EL1=m

CONFIG_EL2=m

CONFIG_ELPLUS=m

CONFIG_EL16=m

CONFIG_EL3=m

CONFIG_3C515=m

CONFIG_VORTEX=m

CONFIG_TYPHOON=m

CONFIG_LANCE=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_SMC=y

CONFIG_WD80x3=m

CONFIG_ULTRA=m

CONFIG_ULTRA32=m

CONFIG_SMC9194=m

CONFIG_NET_VENDOR_RACAL=y

CONFIG_NI52=m

CONFIG_NI65=m

#

# Tulip family network device support

#

CONFIG_NET_TULIP=y

CONFIG_DE2104X=m

CONFIG_TULIP=m

CONFIG_TULIP_MWI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI=y

CONFIG_TULIP_NAPI_HW_MITIGATION=y

CONFIG_DE4X5=m

CONFIG_WINBOND_840=m

CONFIG_DM9102=m

CONFIG_ULI526X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRCOM=m

CONFIG_AT1700=m

CONFIG_DEPCA=m

CONFIG_HP100=m

CONFIG_NET_ISA=y

CONFIG_E2100=m

CONFIG_EWRK3=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS=m

CONFIG_EEXPRESS_PRO=m

CONFIG_HPLAN_PLUS=m

CONFIG_HPLAN=m

CONFIG_LP486E=m

CONFIG_ETH16I=m

CONFIG_NE2000=m

CONFIG_ZNET=m

CONFIG_SEEQ8005=m

CONFIG_NET_PCI=y

CONFIG_PCNET32=m

# CONFIG_PCNET32_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AMD8111_ETH=m

# CONFIG_AMD8111E_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE=m

# CONFIG_ADAPTEC_STARFIRE_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_AC3200=m

CONFIG_APRICOT=m

CONFIG_B44=m

CONFIG_FORCEDETH=m

# CONFIG_FORCEDETH_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_CS89x0=m

CONFIG_DGRS=m

# CONFIG_EEPRO100 is not set

CONFIG_E100=m

CONFIG_LNE390=m

CONFIG_FEALNX=m

CONFIG_NATSEMI=m

CONFIG_NE2K_PCI=m

CONFIG_NE3210=m

CONFIG_ES3210=m

CONFIG_8139CP=m

CONFIG_8139TOO=m

# CONFIG_8139TOO_PIO is not set

CONFIG_8139TOO_TUNE_TWISTER=y

CONFIG_8139TOO_8129=y

# CONFIG_8139_OLD_RX_RESET is not set

CONFIG_SIS900=m

CONFIG_EPIC100=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE=m

CONFIG_SUNDANCE_MMIO=y

CONFIG_TLAN=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE=m

CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_MMIO=y

# CONFIG_VIA_RHINE_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_SC92031 is not set

CONFIG_NET_POCKET=y

CONFIG_ATP=m

CONFIG_DE600=m

CONFIG_DE620=m

CONFIG_NETDEV_1000=y

CONFIG_ACENIC=m

# CONFIG_ACENIC_OMIT_TIGON_I is not set

CONFIG_DL2K=m

CONFIG_E1000=m

# CONFIG_E1000_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_E1000_DISABLE_PACKET_SPLIT is not set

CONFIG_NS83820=m

CONFIG_HAMACHI=m

CONFIG_YELLOWFIN=m

CONFIG_R8169=m

# CONFIG_R8169_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_R8169_VLAN=y

CONFIG_SIS190=m

CONFIG_SKGE=m

CONFIG_SKY2=m

CONFIG_SK98LIN=m

CONFIG_VIA_VELOCITY=m

CONFIG_TIGON3=m

CONFIG_BNX2=m

# CONFIG_QLA3XXX is not set

# CONFIG_ATL1 is not set

CONFIG_NETDEV_10000=y

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1=m

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_1G is not set

CONFIG_CHELSIO_T1_NAPI=y

# CONFIG_CHELSIO_T3 is not set

CONFIG_IXGB=m

# CONFIG_IXGB_NAPI is not set

CONFIG_S2IO=m

# CONFIG_S2IO_NAPI is not set

# CONFIG_MYRI10GE is not set

# CONFIG_NETXEN_NIC is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_CORE is not set

CONFIG_TR=y

CONFIG_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_IBMOL=m

CONFIG_IBMLS=m

CONFIG_3C359=m

CONFIG_TMS380TR=m

CONFIG_TMSPCI=m

CONFIG_SKISA=m

CONFIG_PROTEON=m

CONFIG_ABYSS=m

CONFIG_SMCTR=m

#

# Wireless LAN

#

# CONFIG_WLAN_PRE80211 is not set

# CONFIG_WLAN_80211 is not set

#

# USB Network Adapters

#

CONFIG_USB_CATC=m

CONFIG_USB_KAWETH=m

CONFIG_USB_PEGASUS=m

CONFIG_USB_RTL8150=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET_MII=m

CONFIG_USB_USBNET=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_AX8817X=m

CONFIG_USB_NET_CDCETHER=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_DM9601 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_GL620A is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_NET1080=m

# CONFIG_USB_NET_PLUSB is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_MCS7830 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_RNDIS_HOST is not set

# CONFIG_USB_NET_CDC_SUBSET is not set

CONFIG_USB_NET_ZAURUS=m

CONFIG_NET_PCMCIA=y

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C589=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_3C574=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_FMVJ18X=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_PCNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_NMCLAN=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_SMC91C92=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_XIRC2PS=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_AXNET=m

CONFIG_PCMCIA_IBMTR=m

CONFIG_WAN=y

CONFIG_HOSTESS_SV11=m

CONFIG_COSA=m

CONFIG_LANMEDIA=m

CONFIG_SEALEVEL_4021=m

CONFIG_HDLC=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW=m

CONFIG_HDLC_RAW_ETH=m

CONFIG_HDLC_CISCO=m

CONFIG_HDLC_FR=m

CONFIG_HDLC_PPP=m

#

# X.25/LAPB support is disabled

#

CONFIG_PCI200SYN=m

CONFIG_WANXL=m

CONFIG_PC300=m

CONFIG_PC300_MLPPP=y

#

# Cyclades-PC300 MLPPP support is disabled.

#

#

# Refer to the file README.mlppp, provided by PC300 package.

#

# CONFIG_PC300TOO is not set

CONFIG_N2=m

CONFIG_C101=m

CONFIG_FARSYNC=m

CONFIG_DSCC4=m

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCISYNC=y

CONFIG_DSCC4_PCI_RST=y

CONFIG_DLCI=m

CONFIG_DLCI_MAX=8

CONFIG_SDLA=m

CONFIG_SBNI=m

CONFIG_SBNI_MULTILINE=y

CONFIG_ATM_DRIVERS=y

# CONFIG_ATM_DUMMY is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_TCP is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_LANAI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ENI is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FIRESTREAM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_ZATM is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_NICSTAR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IDT77252 is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_AMBASSADOR is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HORIZON is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_IA is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_FORE200E_MAYBE is not set

# CONFIG_ATM_HE is not set

CONFIG_FDDI=y

CONFIG_DEFXX=m

# CONFIG_DEFXX_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_SKFP=m

CONFIG_HIPPI=y

CONFIG_ROADRUNNER=m

# CONFIG_ROADRUNNER_LARGE_RINGS is not set

CONFIG_PLIP=m

CONFIG_PPP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MULTILINK=y

CONFIG_PPP_FILTER=y

CONFIG_PPP_ASYNC=m

CONFIG_PPP_SYNC_TTY=m

CONFIG_PPP_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PPP_BSDCOMP=m

CONFIG_PPP_MPPE=m

CONFIG_PPPOE=m

CONFIG_PPPOATM=m

CONFIG_SLIP=m

CONFIG_SLIP_COMPRESSED=y

CONFIG_SLHC=m

CONFIG_SLIP_SMART=y

CONFIG_SLIP_MODE_SLIP6=y

CONFIG_NET_FC=y

# CONFIG_SHAPER is not set

# CONFIG_NETCONSOLE is not set

# CONFIG_NETPOLL is not set

# CONFIG_NET_POLL_CONTROLLER is not set

#

# ISDN subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN=m

#

# Old ISDN4Linux

#

# CONFIG_ISDN_I4L is not set

#

# CAPI subsystem

#

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI=m

# CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_VERBOSE_REASON is not set

CONFIG_CAPI_TRACE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_MIDDLEWARE=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPI20=m

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS_BOOL=y

CONFIG_ISDN_CAPI_CAPIFS=m

#

# CAPI hardware drivers

#

#

# Active AVM cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_AVM=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCIV4=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1ISA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_B1PCMCIA=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_AVM_CS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_T1PCI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DRV_AVMB1_C4=m

#

# Active Eicon DIVA Server cards

#

CONFIG_CAPI_EICON=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_BRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_PRIPCI=y

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_DIVACAPI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_USERIDI=m

CONFIG_ISDN_DIVAS_MAINT=m

#

# Telephony Support

#

# CONFIG_PHONE is not set

#

# Input device support

#

CONFIG_INPUT=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_FF_MEMLESS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POLLDEV is not set

#

# Userland interfaces

#

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_PSAUX=y

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_X=1024

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSEDEV_SCREEN_Y=768

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYDEV is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TSDEV is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_EVDEV=y

# CONFIG_INPUT_EVBUG is not set

#

# Input Device Drivers

#

CONFIG_INPUT_KEYBOARD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_ATKBD=y

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_SUNKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_LKKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_XTKBD=m

CONFIG_KEYBOARD_NEWTON=m

# CONFIG_KEYBOARD_STOWAWAY is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MOUSE=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_ALPS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LOGIPS2PP=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_SYNAPTICS=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_LIFEBOOK=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TRACKPOINT=y

# CONFIG_MOUSE_PS2_TOUCHKIT is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_SERIAL=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_APPLETOUCH is not set

CONFIG_MOUSE_INPORT=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_ATIXL=y

CONFIG_MOUSE_LOGIBM=m

CONFIG_MOUSE_PC110PAD=m

# CONFIG_MOUSE_VSXXXAA is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_JOYSTICK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TABLET is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_TOUCHSCREEN is not set

CONFIG_INPUT_MISC=y

CONFIG_INPUT_PCSPKR=m

# CONFIG_INPUT_WISTRON_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATLAS_BTNS is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_ATI_REMOTE2 is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_KEYSPAN_REMOTE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_POWERMATE is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_YEALINK is not set

# CONFIG_INPUT_UINPUT is not set

#

# Hardware I/O ports

#

CONFIG_SERIO=y

CONFIG_SERIO_I8042=y

CONFIG_SERIO_SERPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIO_CT82C710=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PARKBD=m

CONFIG_SERIO_PCIPS2=m

CONFIG_SERIO_LIBPS2=y

# CONFIG_SERIO_RAW is not set

# CONFIG_GAMEPORT is not set

#

# Character devices

#

CONFIG_VT=y

CONFIG_VT_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_HW_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VT_HW_CONSOLE_BINDING is not set

# CONFIG_SERIAL_NONSTANDARD is not set

#

# Serial drivers

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PCI=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_PNP=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_CS=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_NR_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RUNTIME_UARTS=4

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXTENDED=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_MANY_PORTS=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_FOURPORT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_ACCENT=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_BOCA=m

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_EXAR_ST16C554 is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_HUB6=m

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_SHARE_IRQ=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_DETECT_IRQ is not set

CONFIG_SERIAL_8250_RSA=y

#

# Non-8250 serial port support

#

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE=y

CONFIG_SERIAL_CORE_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_SERIAL_JSM is not set

CONFIG_UNIX98_PTYS=y

# CONFIG_LEGACY_PTYS is not set

# CONFIG_PRINTER is not set

CONFIG_PPDEV=m

# CONFIG_TIPAR is not set

#

# IPMI

#

# CONFIG_IPMI_HANDLER is not set

# CONFIG_WATCHDOG is not set

# CONFIG_HW_RANDOM is not set

CONFIG_NVRAM=m

CONFIG_RTC=m

# CONFIG_GEN_RTC is not set

CONFIG_DTLK=m

# CONFIG_R3964 is not set

# CONFIG_APPLICOM is not set

# CONFIG_SONYPI is not set

CONFIG_AGP=y

# CONFIG_AGP_ALI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_ATI is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_AMD64 is not set

CONFIG_AGP_INTEL=y

# CONFIG_AGP_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_SWORKS is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_VIA is not set

# CONFIG_AGP_EFFICEON is not set

# CONFIG_DRM is not set

#

# PCMCIA character devices

#

# CONFIG_SYNCLINK_CS is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4000 is not set

# CONFIG_CARDMAN_4040 is not set

CONFIG_MWAVE=m

# CONFIG_PC8736x_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_NSC_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_CS5535_GPIO is not set

# CONFIG_RAW_DRIVER is not set

# CONFIG_HPET is not set

# CONFIG_HANGCHECK_TIMER is not set

#

# TPM devices

#

# CONFIG_TCG_TPM is not set

# CONFIG_TELCLOCK is not set

CONFIG_DEVPORT=y

# CONFIG_I2C is not set

#

# SPI support

#

# CONFIG_SPI is not set

# CONFIG_SPI_MASTER is not set

#

# Dallas's 1-wire bus

#

# CONFIG_W1 is not set

CONFIG_HWMON=y

# CONFIG_HWMON_VID is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_ABITUGURU is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_K8TEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_F71805F is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_CORETEMP is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_PC87427 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47M1 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_SMSC47B397 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_VT1211 is not set

# CONFIG_SENSORS_W83627HF is not set

CONFIG_SENSORS_HDAPS=m

# CONFIG_SENSORS_APPLESMC is not set

# CONFIG_HWMON_DEBUG_CHIP is not set

#

# Multifunction device drivers

#

# CONFIG_MFD_SM501 is not set

#

# Multimedia devices

#

# CONFIG_VIDEO_DEV is not set

# CONFIG_DVB_CORE is not set

CONFIG_DAB=y

# CONFIG_USB_DABUSB is not set

#

# Graphics support

#

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_LCD_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE=m

# CONFIG_BACKLIGHT_PROGEAR is not set

#

# Display device support

#

# CONFIG_DISPLAY_SUPPORT is not set

CONFIG_VGASTATE=y

CONFIG_FB=y

# CONFIG_FIRMWARE_EDID is not set

# CONFIG_FB_DDC is not set

CONFIG_FB_CFB_FILLRECT=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_COPYAREA=y

CONFIG_FB_CFB_IMAGEBLIT=y

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FILLRECT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_COPYAREA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_IMAGEBLIT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SYS_FOPS is not set

CONFIG_FB_DEFERRED_IO=y

# CONFIG_FB_SVGALIB is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MACMODES is not set

# CONFIG_FB_BACKLIGHT is not set

CONFIG_FB_MODE_HELPERS=y

# CONFIG_FB_TILEBLITTING is not set

#

# Frame buffer hardware drivers

#

# CONFIG_FB_CIRRUS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM2 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBER2000 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ASILIANT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_IMSTT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VGA16 is not set

CONFIG_FB_VESA=y

CONFIG_FB_VESA_STD=y

# CONFIG_FB_VESA_TNG is not set

CONFIG_VIDEO_SELECT=y

# CONFIG_FB_IMAC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HECUBA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_HGA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S1D13XXX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NVIDIA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RIVA is not set

CONFIG_FB_I810=y

# CONFIG_FB_I810_GTF is not set

# CONFIG_FB_LE80578 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_INTEL is not set

# CONFIG_FB_MATROX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_RADEON is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY128 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ATY is not set

# CONFIG_FB_S3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SAVAGE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_SIS is not set

# CONFIG_FB_NEOMAGIC is not set

# CONFIG_FB_KYRO is not set

# CONFIG_FB_3DFX is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VOODOO1 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VT8623 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_CYBLA is not set

# CONFIG_FB_TRIDENT is not set

# CONFIG_FB_ARK is not set

# CONFIG_FB_PM3 is not set

# CONFIG_FB_GEODE is not set

# CONFIG_FB_VIRTUAL is not set

#

# Console display driver support

#

CONFIG_VGA_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_VGACON_SOFT_SCROLLBACK is not set

# CONFIG_MDA_CONSOLE is not set

CONFIG_DUMMY_CONSOLE=y

CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE=y

# CONFIG_FRAMEBUFFER_CONSOLE_ROTATION is not set

# CONFIG_FONTS is not set

CONFIG_FONT_8x8=y

CONFIG_FONT_8x16=y

# CONFIG_LOGO is not set

CONFIG_FB_SPLASH=y

#

# Sound

#

CONFIG_SOUND=y

#

# Advanced Linux Sound Architecture

#

# CONFIG_SND is not set

#

# Open Sound System

#

# CONFIG_SOUND_PRIME is not set

#

# HID Devices

#

CONFIG_HID=y

# CONFIG_HID_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Input Devices

#

CONFIG_USB_HID=m

# CONFIG_USB_HIDINPUT_POWERBOOK is not set

# CONFIG_HID_FF is not set

CONFIG_USB_HIDDEV=y

#

# USB HID Boot Protocol drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_KBD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MOUSE is not set

#

# USB support

#

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_HCD=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_OHCI=y

CONFIG_USB_ARCH_HAS_EHCI=y

CONFIG_USB=m

# CONFIG_USB_DEBUG is not set

#

# Miscellaneous USB options

#

CONFIG_USB_DEVICEFS=y

CONFIG_USB_DEVICE_CLASS=y

# CONFIG_USB_DYNAMIC_MINORS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SUSPEND is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OTG is not set

#

# USB Host Controller Drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_EHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_SPLIT_ISO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_ROOT_HUB_TT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_TT_NEWSCHED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_ISP116X_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_HCD=m

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_DESC is not set

# CONFIG_USB_OHCI_BIG_ENDIAN_MMIO is not set

CONFIG_USB_OHCI_LITTLE_ENDIAN=y

CONFIG_USB_UHCI_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_HCD=m

CONFIG_USB_SL811_CS=m

#

# USB Device Class drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_ACM=m

# CONFIG_USB_PRINTER is not set

#

# NOTE: USB_STORAGE enables SCSI, and 'SCSI disk support'

#

#

# may also be needed; see USB_STORAGE Help for more information

#

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE=m

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DATAFAB=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_FREECOM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ISD200=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_DPCM=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_USBAT=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR09=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_SDDR55=y

CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_JUMPSHOT=y

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_ALAUDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_STORAGE_KARMA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LIBUSUAL is not set

#

# USB Imaging devices

#

# CONFIG_USB_MDC800 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MICROTEK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_MON is not set

#

# USB port drivers

#

CONFIG_USB_USS720=m

#

# USB Serial Converter support

#

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GENERIC=y

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRCABLE is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_AIRPRIME=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_ARK3116 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_BELKIN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_WHITEHEAT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DIGI_ACCELEPORT is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CP2101=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYPRESS_M8 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EMPEG is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FTDI_SIO is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_FUNSOFT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_VISOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPAQ is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_EDGEPORT_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_GARMIN is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_IPW=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN_PDA is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KEYSPAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KLSI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_KOBIL_SCT is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MCT_U232 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7720 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_MOS7840 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_NAVMAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_PL2303 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_HP4X is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SAFE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_SIERRAWIRELESS is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_TI is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_CYBERJACK is not set

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_XIRCOM is not set

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OPTION=m

CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_OMNINET=m

# CONFIG_USB_SERIAL_DEBUG is not set

#

# USB Miscellaneous drivers

#

# CONFIG_USB_EMI62 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_EMI26 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_ADUTUX is not set

CONFIG_USB_AUERSWALD=m

# CONFIG_USB_RIO500 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LEGOTOWER is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LCD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_BERRY_CHARGE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_LED is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYPRESS_CY7C63 is not set

# CONFIG_USB_CYTHERM is not set

# CONFIG_USB_PHIDGET is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IDMOUSE is not set

# CONFIG_USB_FTDI_ELAN is not set

# CONFIG_USB_APPLEDISPLAY is not set

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA=m

CONFIG_USB_SISUSBVGA_CON=y

# CONFIG_USB_LD is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TRANCEVIBRATOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_IOWARRIOR is not set

# CONFIG_USB_TEST is not set

#

# USB DSL modem support

#

CONFIG_USB_ATM=m

CONFIG_USB_SPEEDTOUCH=m

CONFIG_USB_CXACRU=m

# CONFIG_USB_UEAGLEATM is not set

CONFIG_USB_XUSBATM=m

#

# USB Gadget Support

#

# CONFIG_USB_GADGET is not set

CONFIG_MMC=m

# CONFIG_MMC_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_MMC_UNSAFE_RESUME is not set

#

# MMC/SD Card Drivers

#

CONFIG_MMC_BLOCK=m

#

# MMC/SD Host Controller Drivers

#

# CONFIG_MMC_SDHCI is not set

CONFIG_MMC_WBSD=m

# CONFIG_MMC_TIFM_SD is not set

#

# LED devices

#

# CONFIG_NEW_LEDS is not set

#

# LED drivers

#

#

# LED Triggers

#

#

# InfiniBand support

#

CONFIG_INFINIBAND=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_MAD is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_USER_ACCESS is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ADDR_TRANS=y

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_MTHCA_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_AMSO1100 is not set

# CONFIG_MLX4_INFINIBAND is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_CM is not set

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_IPOIB_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_INFINIBAND_SRP=m

# CONFIG_INFINIBAND_ISER is not set

#

# EDAC - error detection and reporting (RAS) (EXPERIMENTAL)

#

# CONFIG_EDAC is not set

#

# Real Time Clock

#

# CONFIG_RTC_CLASS is not set

#

# DMA Engine support

#

# CONFIG_DMA_ENGINE is not set

#

# DMA Clients

#

#

# DMA Devices

#

#

# Auxiliary Display support

#

# CONFIG_KS0108 is not set

#

# Virtualization

#

# CONFIG_KVM is not set

#

# File systems

#

CONFIG_EXT2_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT2_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT2_FS_XIP is not set

CONFIG_EXT3_FS=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_EXT3_FS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_EXT4DEV_FS is not set

CONFIG_JBD=y

# CONFIG_JBD_DEBUG is not set

CONFIG_FS_MBCACHE=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS=y

# CONFIG_REISERFS_CHECK is not set

# CONFIG_REISERFS_PROC_INFO is not set

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_REISERFS_FS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_JFS_FS=m

CONFIG_JFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_JFS_SECURITY=y

# CONFIG_JFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_JFS_STATISTICS is not set

CONFIG_FS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_FS=y

CONFIG_XFS_QUOTA=y

CONFIG_XFS_SECURITY=y

CONFIG_XFS_POSIX_ACL=y

CONFIG_XFS_RT=y

# CONFIG_GFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_OCFS2_FS is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_FS is not set

# CONFIG_ROMFS_FS is not set

CONFIG_INOTIFY=y

CONFIG_INOTIFY_USER=y

# CONFIG_QUOTA is not set

CONFIG_QUOTACTL=y

CONFIG_DNOTIFY=y

# CONFIG_AUTOFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AUTOFS4_FS is not set

# CONFIG_FUSE_FS is not set

#

# CD-ROM/DVD Filesystems

#

CONFIG_ISO9660_FS=y

CONFIG_JOLIET=y

CONFIG_ZISOFS=y

CONFIG_UDF_FS=y

CONFIG_UDF_NLS=y

#

# DOS/FAT/NT Filesystems

#

CONFIG_FAT_FS=y

CONFIG_MSDOS_FS=m

CONFIG_VFAT_FS=y

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_CODEPAGE=437

CONFIG_FAT_DEFAULT_IOCHARSET="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NTFS_FS=m

# CONFIG_NTFS_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_NTFS_RW is not set

#

# Pseudo filesystems

#

CONFIG_PROC_FS=y

CONFIG_PROC_KCORE=y

CONFIG_PROC_SYSCTL=y

CONFIG_SYSFS=y

CONFIG_TMPFS=y

# CONFIG_TMPFS_POSIX_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLBFS is not set

# CONFIG_HUGETLB_PAGE is not set

CONFIG_RAMFS=y

# CONFIG_CONFIGFS_FS is not set

#

# Miscellaneous filesystems

#

# CONFIG_ADFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HFSPLUS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BEFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_BFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_EFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CRAMFS is not set

CONFIG_SQUASHFS=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_EMBEDDED=y

CONFIG_SQUASHFS_FRAGMENT_CACHE_SIZE=3

# CONFIG_SQUASHFS_VMALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_VXFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HPFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_QNX4FS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV_FS is not set

# CONFIG_UFS_FS is not set

#

# Network File Systems

#

CONFIG_NFS_FS=m

CONFIG_NFS_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFS_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_V4 is not set

# CONFIG_NFS_DIRECTIO is not set

CONFIG_NFSD=m

CONFIG_NFSD_V3=y

# CONFIG_NFSD_V3_ACL is not set

# CONFIG_NFSD_V4 is not set

CONFIG_NFSD_TCP=y

CONFIG_LOCKD=m

CONFIG_LOCKD_V4=y

CONFIG_EXPORTFS=m

CONFIG_NFS_COMMON=y

CONFIG_SUNRPC=m

# CONFIG_SUNRPC_BIND34 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_KRB5 is not set

# CONFIG_RPCSEC_GSS_SPKM3 is not set

# CONFIG_SMB_FS is not set

CONFIG_CIFS=m

# CONFIG_CIFS_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_WEAK_PW_HASH is not set

CONFIG_CIFS_XATTR=y

CONFIG_CIFS_POSIX=y

# CONFIG_CIFS_DEBUG2 is not set

# CONFIG_CIFS_EXPERIMENTAL is not set

# CONFIG_NCP_FS is not set

# CONFIG_CODA_FS is not set

# CONFIG_AFS_FS is not set

# CONFIG_9P_FS is not set

#

# Partition Types

#

CONFIG_PARTITION_ADVANCED=y

# CONFIG_ACORN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_OSF_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_AMIGA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ATARI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_MAC_PARTITION is not set

CONFIG_MSDOS_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_BSD_DISKLABEL is not set

# CONFIG_MINIX_SUBPARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SOLARIS_X86_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_UNIXWARE_DISKLABEL is not set

CONFIG_LDM_PARTITION=y

# CONFIG_LDM_DEBUG is not set

# CONFIG_SGI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_ULTRIX_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SUN_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_KARMA_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_EFI_PARTITION is not set

# CONFIG_SYSV68_PARTITION is not set

#

# Native Language Support

#

CONFIG_NLS=y

CONFIG_NLS_DEFAULT="iso8859-1"

CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_437=y

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_737 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_775 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_850 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_852 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_855 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_857 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_860 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_861 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_862 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_863 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_864 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_865 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_866 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_869 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_936 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_950 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_932 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_949 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_874 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_8 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1250 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_CODEPAGE_1251 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ASCII is not set

CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_1=y

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_2 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_3 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_4 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_5 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_6 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_7 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_9 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_13 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_14 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_ISO8859_15 is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_R is not set

# CONFIG_NLS_KOI8_U is not set

CONFIG_NLS_UTF8=y

#

# Distributed Lock Manager

#

# CONFIG_DLM is not set

#

# Instrumentation Support

#

# CONFIG_PROFILING is not set

#

# Kernel hacking

#

CONFIG_TRACE_IRQFLAGS_SUPPORT=y

# CONFIG_PRINTK_TIME is not set

CONFIG_ENABLE_MUST_CHECK=y

CONFIG_MAGIC_SYSRQ=y

CONFIG_UNUSED_SYMBOLS=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_FS is not set

# CONFIG_HEADERS_CHECK is not set

CONFIG_DEBUG_KERNEL=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SHIRQ is not set

CONFIG_DETECT_SOFTLOCKUP=y

# CONFIG_SCHEDSTATS is not set

# CONFIG_TIMER_STATS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SLAB is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RT_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_RT_MUTEX_TESTER is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_MUTEXES is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCK_ALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_PROVE_LOCKING is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_SPINLOCK_SLEEP is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LOCKING_API_SELFTESTS is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_KOBJECT is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_HIGHMEM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_BUGVERBOSE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_INFO is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_VM is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_LIST is not set

# CONFIG_FRAME_POINTER is not set

CONFIG_FORCED_INLINING=y

# CONFIG_RCU_TORTURE_TEST is not set

# CONFIG_FAULT_INJECTION is not set

CONFIG_EARLY_PRINTK=y

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACKOVERFLOW is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_STACK_USAGE is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_PAGEALLOC is not set

# CONFIG_DEBUG_RODATA is not set

# CONFIG_4KSTACKS is not set

CONFIG_X86_FIND_SMP_CONFIG=y

CONFIG_X86_MPPARSE=y

CONFIG_DOUBLEFAULT=y

#

# Security options

#

# CONFIG_KEYS is not set

# CONFIG_SECURITY is not set

#

# Cryptographic options

#

CONFIG_CRYPTO=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ALGAPI=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLKCIPHER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HASH=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MANAGER=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_HMAC=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_XCBC is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_NULL is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD4 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MD5=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA1=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA256=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SHA512=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_WP512 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TGR192 is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_GF128MUL is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ECB=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CBC=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_PCBC=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_LRW is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRYPTD is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DES=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_FCRYPT is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_BLOWFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_COMMON=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TWOFISH_586 is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_SERPENT=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_AES_586=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST5=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAST6=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEA=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_ARC4=y

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_KHAZAD is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_ANUBIS is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_CRYPTO_MICHAEL_MIC=y

CONFIG_CRYPTO_CRC32C=m

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_CAMELLIA is not set

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_TEST is not set

#

# Hardware crypto devices

#

# CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_PADLOCK is not set

CONFIG_CRYPTO_DEV_GEODE=m

#

# Library routines

#

CONFIG_BITREVERSE=y

CONFIG_CRC_CCITT=m

CONFIG_CRC16=m

# CONFIG_CRC_ITU_T is not set

CONFIG_CRC32=y

CONFIG_LIBCRC32C=m

CONFIG_AUDIT_GENERIC=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_INFLATE=y

CONFIG_ZLIB_DEFLATE=m

CONFIG_PLIST=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOMEM=y

CONFIG_HAS_IOPORT=y

CONFIG_HAS_DMA=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_HARDIRQS=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_IRQ_PROBE=y

CONFIG_GENERIC_PENDING_IRQ=y

CONFIG_X86_SMP=y

CONFIG_X86_HT=y

CONFIG_X86_BIOS_REBOOT=y

CONFIG_X86_TRAMPOLINE=y

CONFIG_KTIME_SCALAR=y

```

----------

## ToonTV

I've recompiled the kernel with

CONFIG_PREVENT_FIRMWARE_BUILD=n

CONFIG_HOTPLUG=y

installed the kernel, rebooted and still no success. I've also emerged sys-apps/hotplug and tried modprobe -m.

when unplugging en replugging the device the kernellog neatly shows disconnection of an USB-device and reconnection of the USB-device, so I guess hotplugging is working ok.

However, I don't see any messages indicating that ndiswrapper is loaded again. I don't know what the expected behaviour should be.

----------

